# Style Requests for xenforo



## churchhaze (Apr 7, 2014)

I figure this style stuff will get sorted over a period of weeks if not months, right?

Of all the things that "don't seem right", it's very hard to see which threads have been read in the thread list pages. Unread threads are bold, but bold in itself is not a very good visual cue.

I think it would be best to make read and unread threads a different color. One suggestion I tried was:

Unread : green
Read : black or dark green.

What do you admins think?


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 7, 2014)

In the poll, i meant to put unread/read.. Doh. So green/darkgreen means read messages are darker.


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

yh i think layout we'll get used to but the colours need work in general seems too too bright lol


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 7, 2014)

Another request is to reduce the size of some of the vertical margins on the main forum list.

.node .nodeText {
margin: 5px 270px 5px 56px;
/* margin: 10px 270px 10px 56px; old */
}

and

.node .nodeIcon {
margin: 6px 0 5px 5px;
/* margin: 10px 0 5px 5px; old */
}

Here is what the changes look like:

before:






After:


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

yh that works cool


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 7, 2014)

One more request. It would be nice if sticky thread rows had a background-color slightly darker than non-sticky rows. That would make sections a lot easier to read.


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

time bro's give em time lol

it is a good oppertunity to have a say in the setup of the site though


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah, I'm thinking now the whole color of read posts thing might not be so important.

And yeah, this stuff is obviously not high priority, just suggestions.



shadyslater said:


> time bro's give em time lol
> 
> it is a good oppertunity to have a say in the setup of the site though


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

i think they just wanted to get us back online man
i dont think it'll stay in the colours its in now if so.... we'll just keep moaning lols


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2014)

I really hope the sites colors change as this white is god awful lol and they gotta get rid of the who is online and the social crap thats at the right. it was bad enough when it was a slide out but now that its in a stationary frame taking up screen space with garbage its much much worse. i would have to agree I think this is just to get the site back on as for a design its pretty bad all the way around.


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Guy's

I will be monitoring this thread, let me get the small bugs out. Journals and albums imported and then we can go through all this stuff. This is your site I just try to keep it up as much as possible


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 8, 2014)

For the thread lists, page information is not shown until you mouse over the row. Is there a setting that just makes this paginator visible off the bat?

I'm not trying to complain, I'm just trying to brainstorm potential changes.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe something like this (obviously very rough)


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

not sure i like that bright bright green church just my own opinion but i think youre headed in the right direction!


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 8, 2014)

Not that I disagree, but it's the same green that's there now. I don't want to pick the pallet itself, but someone should pick a few colors (4-8, and probably the old brand), and stick with primarily those.



sunni said:


> not sure i like that bright bright green church just my own opinion but i think youre headed in the right direction!


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> not sure i like that bright bright green church just my own opinion but i think youre headed in the right direction!


The old light colour was great, maybe boring to some but its easy on the eye
this new colour is too bright for my stoned eyes
reminds me of a neon green highlighter pen LOL


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> The old light colour was great, maybe boring to some but its easy on the eye
> this new colour is too bright for my stoned eyes
> reminds me of a neon green highlighter pen LOL


yeah i can understand that i like the new site its clean. to me. looks fresh. and simple but hey thats just me


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2014)

i like the layout , and its more responsive, feels smoother its better overall 
just not keen on neon 
a nice blue would be better lol

just for you sunni


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

haha LOVE IT. ima buy those!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah the neon green and white have to go its like having to be forced into an apple store then someone threw up lol just really really bad on the eyes. Gotta be an option to change the pallet for sure this just wont do at all


----------



## vostok (Apr 8, 2014)

Squeaky Oil wheel gets the Oil ...!


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 8, 2014)

churchhaze said:


> Another request is to reduce the size of some of the vertical margins on the main forum list.
> 
> .node .nodeText {
> margin: 5px 270px 5px 56px;
> ...


Definitely think the margins would be a huge improvement.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha LOVE IT. ima buy those!


nice ill imagine you wearing them lol
or you could post a pic


----------



## Mello136 (Apr 9, 2014)

You should make the background darker. It will help alleviate the green color on the eyes and make the messages POP! It is definitely the background color that bothers the eyes.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 10, 2014)

For anyone using the "stylish" firefox extension, I made a style which fixes the following:

- width is 100%
- side content on main forum list hidden, and forum list expanded to the right
- green changed to be more like the old version, and used less. The black bar is back.
- Unread threads are a dark greenish blue color, while read threads are lightened.
- Sticky thread rows have a slightly different background color.
- Pagination boxes always shown in thread list without having to mouse over.
- Subforum mouse over menu omits redundant heading.
- posts borders are a bit darker, and bottom margin reduced.
- margins between forum section rows reduced.

It's not what I'd call "pretty", but it makes the forum a lot more usable until the admins have time to get this stuff sorted out.

Get stylish, make a style, and put this into it:


```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("rollitup.org") {
    .pageWidth {
        max-width: 100% !IMPORTANT;
    }
 
    .primaryContent a {
        color: #007080;
    }
 
    .xeno_cat_top_center {
        background-color: #ecdfbd;
    }
    .xeno_cat_top_title h3 a, .xeno_cat_top_title h3 a:visited {
        color: #928857;
    }
    .xeno_cat_bottom_center {
        background-color: #ecdfbd;
    }
    .node .nodeText {
        margin: 3px 270px 3px 56px;
    }
    .node .nodeIcon {
        margin: 3px 0 3px 5px;
    }
    .node .nodeLastPost {
       margin: 4px;
    }
    .subForumsMenu .primaryContent {
        display:none;
    }
 
    .node .nodeControls {
        margin: 15px 0;
    }
 
    .navTabs .navTab.selected .navLink {
        background-color: #919e4c;
    }
 
    .navTabs .navTab.selected .tabLinks a  {
        text-shadow : none;
    }
 
    .Popup .PopupControl.PopupOpen, .Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen {
        background-color: #919e4c;
    }
 
    .navTabs .navTab.selected .tabLinks {
        background-color: black;
    }
    .navTabs .navTab.selected .tabLinks {
        border-bottom: 1px solid black;
    }
    #QuickSearch {
        background-color: black;
        margin-top: -25px;
    }
 
    .footer .pageContent {
        background-color: #919e4c;
    }
 
    .discussionList .sectionHeaders {
        background-color: #ecdfbd;
        text-shadow: none;
    }
    .discussionList .sectionHeaders a {
        color: #928857;
    }
    .discussionListItem .itemPageNav {
        visibility: visible;
    }
    .discussionListItems a:link,.discussionListItems a:visited {
        color: #80a0b0;
    }
    .discussionListItems .unread .title a {
        color : #007080;
    }
    .discussionListItem.visible.sticky, .discussionListItem.visible.sticky .posterAvatar, .discussionListItem.visible.sticky .stats {
       background-color : #eAeAea;
    }
 
    .messageList .message {
        border: 1px solid #919e4c;
        margin-bottom: -1px;
    }
 
    div.sharePage, div.shareControl, div.infoblock .sharePage, div .visitorPanel, div.staffOnline, div.membersOnline, div#xeno_social, div#boardStats {display:none;}
    div.sidebar {width:0;display:none}
    div.mainContent {margin-right: 0}
}
```


----------

